# Warning: Finigenx is a lie!



## ZECH (Sep 15, 2003)

There is a new product out by PharmagenX called FinigenX magnum. According to Patrick Arnold this is a scam. It is advertised as a trenbolone precursor. It is missing a double bond in the 11 position. The body cannot add the double bond, it must be done chemically in a reaction. Estra 4,9 diene-3,17dione (what it converts to is very, very weak and a waste of money).
Guard your wallet! Shame on PharmagenX for decieving the public!


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah I saw this over at bbing.com too. I talked with Jack Owoc about this and he said that any real tren precursor is extremely illegal and should not be sold OTC. That is why Paradrol never made it out!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

Even oral fina is pretty poor and just plain not advised.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 15, 2003)

GOPRO,

Is it true that Brian Rubach, chemist for Pharmagenx, used to work for VPX. He claims to have formulated a number of VPX's products.

Too bad about Paradrol, Troy said it kicked ass.


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigswole30 *_
> GOPRO,
> 
> Is it true that Brian Rubach, chemist for Pharmagenx, used to work for VPX. He claims to have formulated a number of VPX's products.
> ...



I'm not sure about Brian but I'll ask. As far as Paradrol...Mark Alvesi, former employee at VPX, said it was as effective as almost any real steroid.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 16, 2003)

I emailed PharmagenX and here is what Brian Rubach had to say. He is the inventor of this product. This is his exact email. They are sending me a free cycle. In return I have to post a thread on bodybuilding.com. My cycle will start in after my 4 week post cycle.

Chad,
thanks for forwarding this.  Let me explain the evolution of this product.
In February of this year I engaged my chemist is china to secure me the
starting material wcich they make trenbolone from.  The replied with the
Esta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione ,molecule.  This molecule is literally the
starting material for trenbolone and is two quick easy steps away.  The only
reason trenbolone is made is to make this base molecule more bioactive,the
double bond and the alcohol addition make this base molecuel more effective.
Esta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione is still very bioactive in its self and will bind
to the same receptor cites as Trenbolone.  The conversion is only a very
minor minor minor minor part of its activity.  This product is very
effective, we are skating the FDA for now, it is classified as a hormone
just like trenbolone, it will be banned eventually, but it this is not a
"Prohormone" it does not convert to your bodies hormones.  This is a
prosteroid, your body will use this molecule just like it uses steroids.

Thanks 
Brian Rubach


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2003)

Skating the FDA huh?


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess he realizes PharmagenX is a small fish in a big pond and may not get noticed. Anyways I plan on testing the product. It may work, it may not.

 I am not too fond of PA's preaching anymore anyways. He bashes everything, but 1-ad/4-ad.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 16, 2003)

He wishes. Nothing in it to skate from.
"it will be banned eventually"...................does this not prove he is out to get your money?? LMAO!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> He wishes. Nothing in it to skate from.
> "it will be banned eventually"...................does this not prove he is out to get your money?? LMAO!



Thats what business is about, it sounds more to me like "wow this stuff is so great it will be outlawed soon, buy up now dewd."

China also sells bogus growth hormone FWIW.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2003)

Horrible, horrible, MO.


----------



## bigswole30 (Sep 16, 2003)

PharmagenX is definitely not the only cash in quick company on the market right now. If the product was not free I would never use it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, there are too too many.


----------

